
Apple’s secrets about the iPhone were revealed during Samsung lawsuit - colinprince
http://bgr.com/2015/12/07/apple-secrets-iphone-ipad-samsung-lawsuit/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10700128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10700128)

